# Question about heart rate, BP, and Synthroid



## jmill (Mar 23, 2010)

About nine days ago my endo increased my Synthroid from 25mcg to 37.5mcg. Four days ago my pulse starting going up a little. Yesterday my pulse went up from its normal mid 60's to the high 70's low 80's. Today its in the upper 80's and low 90's. Is it normal for the pulse to go up while you adjust to a new dose of Synthroid? My BP is up also, but only the Systolic, not the disstolic. Avg. reading 156/73 pulse 86. I'm only concerned if this isn't normal. It's doesn't appear to be dangerously high, just different. Any thoughts?


----------



## artms (Jul 23, 2011)

It's normal for T4 to affect your body...raising blood pressure and heart rate....that's what monitoring and titrating is all about. Perhaps you should tell your Dr what's going on. What are your labs?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Do you have any lab results with ranges you could share?


----------



## jmill (Mar 23, 2010)

Lovlkn said:


> Do you have any lab results with ranges you could share?


I don't have any recent labs. The endo is adjusting my meds based on my symptoms which it me seems like a pretty good idea. I go back to him in four weeks and the only labs I have scheduled are for one week before I see him. He is checking for TSH, T4 Total, and T3 Uptake. For some reason he never checks FT3 or FT4. I'm not even sure why he checks the T4 Total and T3 Uptake. I don't know what that tells him.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Your Systolic reading is in High Blood Pressure territory...please let your doctor know how high it's gotten.

Having said that, yes...when I first started on Synthroid, my blood pressure shot up. At my 1-month follow-up appointment, the nurse took it 3 times because she did not believe the result she was getting. It has since gone down, but not down to where it was before. I guess it's my new normal.

I use to be consistently 90/60...pretty low. Now, I'm probably 120/80...still in normal range, but not low like I used to be.


----------

